# Check your G220!!!!



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a bit of a heads up for everyone with a G220.

I was using mine today and I was getting a lot of vibration through speed 5/6. Nearly to much to hold on. I tried swapping pads but it was still the same. 

On closer inspection the three screws that hold the counter weight on had come loose. And the weight was about to fall off and possibly impale itself in my neighbours face! 

I tightend the screws back up and everything was back to full working order. I reckon I may put some threadlock on these though for future use.

I contaced Megs UK to inform them, and they said they will test a few, but they had had no other calls regarding this. Could just have been mine, but reckon its worth checking before you send your counter weight through the windscreen!!

Terry


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Good call. Could save some costly repair bills. . . .


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Checked mine and tight as you like, let's hope it's a one off. Glad to hear you found it before any damage done


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

When I eventually get my faulty one replaced I will check it for this! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Megs don't actually recommend use of speed #6 on the G220.


----------



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

7MAT said:


> Megs don't actually recommend use of speed #6 on the G220.


That's stupid . they build a machine then put a 6 speed motor and tell u not to use speed 6 . That's like saying don't push the red button


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

7MAT said:


> Megs don't actually recommend use of speed #6 on the G220.


I think you will find that the advise is morre a case of to work our range of polishes you don't need to go up to 6 to achieve the required pad oscillation and rotation speed, rather than you will damage the machine if you wang it up to 6 :buffer:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

:thumb: for the heads up. i was thinking of getting mine 1st G220


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Best check mine!


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

7MAT said:


> Megs don't actually recommend use of speed #6 on the G220.


Where you found this?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

terrymcg said:


> And the weight was about to fall off and possibly impale itself in my neighbours face!


What was your neighbor's face doing under the shroud?


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> Where you found this?


http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums...ad.php?t=21118


----------



## MikeJ (Dec 9, 2007)

skauldy said:


> That's stupid . they build a machine then put a 6 speed motor and tell u not to use speed 6 . That's like saying don't push the red button


Go on yo know you want to.....


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> What was your neighbor's face doing under the shroud?


He's neighbour's a slap-head, and Terry was giving his bonce a polish.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

MikeJ said:


> Go on yo know you want to.....


I cant do it caption i dont have the power!!!!


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums...ad.php?t=21118


That link didn't work for me.

Was this the thread you were referring to?

http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21120


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

yes sorry, megs changed the page again


----------



## Justin1979 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine seems to vibrate a lot, but nothing to compare it to - worth a check of this though!


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

ZoranC said:


> Where you found this?


I first read it on the Megs forum last year.

The manual for the G220 also says the following;

_Thumbwheel position #1 provides the slowest operating speed and position #6 the fastest. Speed may be changed while the motor is running or while it is stopped (polisher works best on settings between 3-5)._


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

7MAT said:


> I first read it on the Megs forum last year.
> 
> The manual for the G220 also says the following;
> 
> _Thumbwheel position #1 provides the slowest operating speed and position #6 the fastest. Speed may be changed while the motor is running or while it is stopped (polisher works best on settings between 3-5)._


But saying that the polisher works best between a range of speeds doesnt indicate that you shouldnt use it on any other that isnt listed. That doesnt say "if you use speed 6 the worlds rotation will be affected" !

I think you'll find that most users of PC, UDM, G220 or rotary will use the medium speeds to apply, work and then refine a polish anyway.

Thanks for the heads up though, i'll check mine before i use it... havent had a chnace yet


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> But saying that the polisher works best between a range of speeds doesnt indicate that you shouldnt use it on any other that isnt listed. That doesnt say "if you use speed 6 the worlds rotation will be affected" !
> 
> I think you'll find that most users of PC, UDM, G220 or rotary will use the medium speeds to apply, work and then refine a polish anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up though, i'll check mine before i use it... havent had a chnace yet


Exactly, more a polishing practice rather than polisher capability :buffer:


----------



## dom_berry (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for notifing us of the problem Terry. 

We have put in place checks to ensure that all counter weights are checked.


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

7MAT said:


> (polisher works best on settings between 3-5).


That is not same as "we do not recommend using speed 6", is it? Actually, it is nowhere near same, isn't it?


----------



## laffalot (Nov 27, 2007)

Just got my G220 yesterday and checked this out straight away, all ok thankfully.

Glad you found the problem before you had a nasty accident!


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

ZoranC said:


> That is not same as "we do not recommend using speed 6", is it? Actually, it is nowhere near same, isn't it?


i am sure i read somewhere that it has been known on speed to cause the velcro on the pad to delaminate and cause things to fall apart. I think speed 6 is more likely to be used if you were using the machine as a sander rather than polisher.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

n_d_fox said:


> But saying that the polisher works best between a range of speeds doesnt indicate that you shouldnt use it on any other that isnt listed. That doesnt say "if you use speed 6 the worlds rotation will be affected" !
> 
> I think you'll find that most users of PC, UDM, G220 or rotary will use the medium speeds to apply, work and then refine a polish anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up though, i'll check mine before i use it... havent had a chnace yet


I never said that speed #6 shouldn't be used?????????????????????


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

ZoranC said:


> That is not same as "we do not recommend using speed 6", is it? Actually, it is nowhere near same, isn't it?


Who said that speed #6 shouldn't be used, not me?????????????


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> i am sure i read somewhere that it has been known on speed to cause the velcro on the pad to delaminate and cause things to fall apart. I think speed 6 is more likely to be used if you were using the machine as a sander rather than polisher.


It has been known? That polisher hasn't been in hands of people for not even 2 weeks and you already read somewhere that "it has been known"? Care to dig back and find that reference, please, to substantiate the claim?

I am asking because I use Flex XC 3401 VRG, a much more powerful machine than G110 that creates much more heat on full speed and not a single velcro delaminated on me yet. Of course, I am using quality pads. So, unless we are talking about pads with poor quality glue ... in which case it would not be issue with G110, it would be issue with pads, wouldn't it?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

7MAT said:


> Who said that speed #6 shouldn't be used, not me?????????????


Yes, you. Here is your own post http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=630264&postcount=5 to refresh your memory.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

ZoranC said:


> Yes, you. Here is your own post http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=630264&postcount=5 to refresh your memory.


You should read it again then.

I said that '*Megs* don't recommend the use of speed #6'.

And this is were I first read it;
http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21120

Read the 'colour code' key under the first graph on post#1.

Printed in red it says 'We do not recommend".


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

7MAT said:


> You should read it again then.
> 
> I said that '*Megs* don't recommend the use of speed #6'.
> 
> ...


If you say that Meg's said they do not recommend use of speed # 6 does that mean sentence that you said speed # 6 is not recommend is not correct? I thought it was correct grammar wise and undertsandble to English speaking person.

Anyway, thanks for answering my question where you found it.


----------

